
Square Cashtags - chlee99
https://squareup.com/news/introducing-cashtags
======
thesimon
The link at the bottom of the article links to

"[https://www.google.com/url?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcash.me&sa=D&sntz...](https://www.google.com/url?q=https%3A%2F%2Fcash.me&sa=D&sntz=1&usg=AFQjCNHzsGmChiMYODY7BtVVzX4g_E4p0w")

Does anyone know why it is done? To boost google rankings?

~~~
addandsubtract
Every link on the page goes through Google. I have no idea if it boosts
rankings or if an intern was just too lazy to copy the right URLs, but it
looks pretty sketchy...

------
kapsteur
The idea of sending money so simple is catchy. I can't wait to use this in
Europe.

~~~
thesimon
Can't you simply use sepa transfers?

Compared to the US, this is so easy. Enter the account number (22 digits) at
your banks site and the reciever get's the money the next day.

~~~
kapsteur
"get's the money the next day", many banks requires 24 hours before you can
make a transfer to a new account number, and transfer time is usually 48 hours
than 24.

~~~
philippnagel
Where in Europe are you located? I cannot recall a transfer that took longer
than 24 hours.

SEPA works surprisingly well, even for an initiative started by the European
Union ;)

